# research suggestions



## DON ZEUS (Feb 3, 2011)

hey board i was wondering what websites yall would suggest to use in my hunt to find pics to match the names in my boys 6 gen ped.hes ukc pr bred ambully.im working on a photo included ped. also how would i research the bloodline of a certain dog in the ped.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DON ZEUS said:


> hey board i was wondering what websites yall would suggest to use in my hunt to find pics to match the names in my boys 6 gen ped.hes ukc pr bred ambully.im working on a photo included ped. also how would i research the bloodline of a certain dog in the ped.


Bullypedia or bullybreedresource. I usually use Bullypedia. What are you looking for I probably have it saved on my computer already lol


----------



## DON ZEUS (Feb 3, 2011)

i have a six gen. ped it start with my boy Don Zeus his sire is don toro of jdsbullys dam lil locs(chica) of pearl blue kennels . there is some killer names in his ped like don julio ,kaos,savage,gorilla black,black shaq,black ace,kurupt,jaun gotty,purple rose of cairo,raider 2. much more to many to list. he was sold to me a gotti but clearly he has much different blood in him. i will definitly check out those sights. thanks i dont really understand yet if hes pure gotti but maybe on his dads side but i dont think koas and savage r all gotti. i got the names on the ped unfortunately it doesnt list the blood lines next to them.thanks for your 411 and im defenitly gonna hit u up about those pics later.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DON ZEUS said:


> i have a six gen. ped it start with my boy Don Zeus his sire is don toro of jdsbullys dam lil locs(chica) of pearl blue kennels . there is some killer names in his ped like don julio ,kaos,savage,gorilla black,black shaq,black ace,kurupt,jaun gotty,purple rose of cairo,raider 2. much more to many to list. he was sold to me a gotti but clearly he has much different blood in him. i will definitly check out those sights. thanks i dont really understand yet if hes pure gotti but maybe on his dads side but i dont think koas and savage r all gotti. i got the names on the ped unfortunately it doesnt list the blood lines next to them.thanks for your 411 and im defenitly gonna hit u up about those pics later.


Check out this post about *Certified Blood*, which is Black Shaq. Shaq himself was a Ruffian dog but there is a cool history behind that line. I'll link you to the rest of those peds just give me a min. No need to give me the bloodlines I have peds on all those dogs just about


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Gorilla Black*








*Black Shaq*









*Savage *









*Kurupt*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DON ZEUS said:


> i have a six gen. ped it start with my boy Don Zeus his sire is don toro of jdsbullys dam lil locs(chica) of pearl blue kennels . there is some killer names in his ped like don julio ,kaos,savage,gorilla black,black shaq,black ace,kurupt,jaun gotty,purple rose of cairo,raider 2. much more to many to list. he was sold to me a gotti but clearly he has much different blood in him. i will definitly check out those sights. thanks i dont really understand yet if hes pure gotti but maybe on his dads side but i dont think koas and savage r all gotti. i got the names on the ped unfortunately it doesnt list the blood lines next to them.thanks for your 411 and im defenitly gonna hit u up about those pics later.


I think this is the *Kaos *in your ped... Not sure I'd have to see the ped there are a few of them









*Black Ace*









*Juan Gotty* (Greyline dog but the foundation dog for the gottyline)









*Purple Rose of Cairo*









*Raider II *


----------



## DON ZEUS (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks pitbullmama .ur fast ,lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DON ZEUS said:


> i have a six gen. ped it start with my boy Don Zeus his sire is don toro of jdsbullys dam lil locs(chica) of pearl blue kennels . there is some killer names in his ped like don julio ,kaos,savage,gorilla black,black shaq,black ace,kurupt,jaun gotty,purple rose of cairo,raider 2. much more to many to list. he was sold to me a gotti but clearly he has much different blood in him. i will definitly check out those sights. thanks i dont really understand yet if hes pure gotti but maybe on his dads side but i dont think koas and savage r all gotti. i got the names on the ped unfortunately it doesnt list the blood lines next to them.thanks for your 411 and im defenitly gonna hit u up about those pics later.


Gorilla Black is Gottyline
Black Shaq is technically White Rock, but Ray changed it to Certified after he based his line off of Shaq. 
Black Ace is Gottyline
Kurupt is RE
Juan Gotty was a Greyline dog and the foundation of the Gottyline, but he himself wasn't Gotty. 
Raider II was Greyline and sired Juan Gotty although there are doubts and some say Comacho Do Good sired him. 
Purple Rose of Cairo was 3rd gen RE on one side of his ped.

kaos,savage-- is this definitely two different dogs? I ask bc the Savage ped I linked you to is named SAVAGES KAOS OF MOTOWN.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## DON ZEUS (Feb 3, 2011)

how can i figure out their blood lines?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DON ZEUS said:


> thanks pitbullmama .ur fast ,lol


lol I look at these peds what seems like all day, everyday so I have an electronic notebook on laptop with all the peds and links I access regularly.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DON ZEUS said:


> how can i figure out their blood lines?


I'd have to see his pedigree... can you take a picture of it and upload it? I'd say judging by the dogs listed he is RE/Gotti but I don't know for sure. I didn't find his parents' peds yet either. If you can take a picture of the ped and upload it I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## DON ZEUS (Feb 3, 2011)

yea kaos of motown is my boys grandpa and savage is his sire. how did u get those dogs bloodlines so fast r u hooked n with k9 CIA,lol
???? dont worry ur secrets safe with me,lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DON ZEUS said:


> yea kaos of motown is my boys grandpa and savage is his sire. how did u get those dogs bloodlines so fast r u hooked n with k9 CIA,lol
> ???? dont worry ur secrets safe with me,lol.


It looks RE/Gotti and Savage goes back to Certified on top. I like the ped 
Your boy is handsome. lol @ bloodlines... They haunt me in my sleep haha


----------



## DON ZEUS (Feb 3, 2011)

those ped links r great .i am very impressed ,tracking the bloodlines is what i find most difficult. that thread on certified blood is off the hook .it makes me prouder and prouder the more i reserch my boys blood and all that genetic science in the thread is exactly the kinda of stuff that facinates me. yesterday i still thought my boy was a apbt,today i can truly appriciate him for what he really is a AMBULLY. i cant get enough of this stuff,lol.thanks again


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow.... Your boy has some great dogs in that ped in addition to what I looked at last night!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice ped for sure! Lauren helped me alot too. She is very knowledgeable to say the least. My girl has some of the same dogs as yours in her pedigree


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Nice ped for sure! Lauren helped me alot too. She is very knowledgeable to say the least. My girl has some of the same dogs as yours in her pedigree


Ah,I am still learning, but I am familiar with a lot of the dogs in both of your peds.


----------

